# Thai: Tamae tung tam kab chan daï



## CristinaBurke

*Thai: Tamae tung tam kab chan daï*
I heard this song in Thai this summer, can you help to undestand what the title says?

Thanks.


----------



## Flaminius

Hello,

Cool music!  Here are the original text script, IPA transcription and translation (owning largely to thai2english.com).  

ดู ดู เธอ ทำ ... ทำไมถึงทำกับฉันได้ 

[duː duː tʰəː tʰam ... tʰam-mai tʰɯ̌ŋ tʰam kàp cʰăn dâːi]

Watch [what] you do ... why can you do with me?


----------



## CristinaBurke

Thank you!!!
It's a beautifull song! Really!

I PM you for a question.


----------



## Flaminius

One correction:

I have found out that กับ (gap) is not only "with" but also "to."  In this title, the word is more likely as the latter: How can you/she do [this] to me?


----------



## Nu971

ดู (duu) = to look, to watch
ดูทีวี (duu tee vee) = watch TV
ดูโน่นสิ (duu non si) = look at that!

This is song used in a CM of bird nest soup essence


----------



## CristinaBurke

Nu971 said:


> This is song used in a CM of bird nest soup essence


 
Sorry I can't understand what this meaning.


----------



## Auld Lang Syne

I believe he/she meant to said

"The song (jingle) was part of a bird-nest drink commercial."


----------

